# Weekly Competition 2020-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' R2 F R' F U R2 U
*2. *F U' F2 U' F2 U' F' R'
*3. *U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F U' R
*4. *R2 F' U' F R' U' R2 U' R'
*5. *R2 F2 R' U2 R U' R' F R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' L2 R2 F L2 F R2 B R2 B' L U2 B R' B F' D U' R' D'
*2. *F2 L2 B2 D U R2 U B2 D' U2 R' D B2 R' D L F2 R'
*3. *D L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U L' B U' R2 F2 L D2 B L R2
*4. *B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 U2 F' L B2 U' B' L2 R' D L B2
*5. *F' R' U' R2 F' D F' R2 F U2 R D2 B2 U2 L D2 R L2 F2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B L2 B F R' U' Fw' U B2 R2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 F L2 B2 Uw' L2 Fw F' Uw Rw D' Fw F2 D' L2 U B2 D R Uw2 Fw L' Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw'
*2. *F' D2 R' U2 Rw' B2 F D2 Uw' U L' Uw' L Fw' F L' Rw' B L B2 Fw' F D Rw U2 L2 Rw R D' Uw' Fw D2 Uw U' F2 Uw' U2 Rw' U' B'
*3. *B2 D Uw' L' D Uw R2 D2 L' F Uw2 Fw' D2 L' Fw' U R2 D U2 Rw U2 Rw Uw' R2 U Rw2 B Uw2 Fw' D2 Uw U' B' Fw D2 U L' Fw D Fw'
*4. *B' U' R' B' F' D2 L2 Fw L B2 F2 U' F Rw R2 D2 U B Fw' Rw U2 B2 L2 Fw L D' Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U2 L' Rw D Uw2 Fw2 U'
*5. *B' Fw L2 D2 Fw2 F2 U2 F' U2 R B2 U R D' U2 F Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 L Fw Uw' L2 Uw U2 L2 R' D2 Fw' Rw' F' D Fw2 L Rw2 D' Rw R' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Fw' Rw' R Fw2 F D' Bw2 D2 Lw F Rw' R2 Bw L2 R' D' Uw2 Rw U2 L Lw2 D2 Dw Fw' D2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 L2 Bw U Fw' F U' Fw2 Lw2 B2 Bw' F' L Rw U' Lw F' R2 Bw Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 U Lw' Fw' U' Lw' Bw' Uw' B D Lw
*2. *L Rw' R Dw2 F' Lw2 Uw' U L Bw Rw B' D' Uw2 Fw' Dw L2 Rw' Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Dw U2 Bw2 Fw2 F' R2 D' U Lw' B U' R2 Uw B Bw2 Dw Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw U' F L2 Rw Fw Dw2 Bw D' Rw2 Bw' F' Uw2 U' Bw2 L' Fw Rw Uw'
*3. *L2 U' B' U' B2 Bw F R' B' Uw2 B Rw Uw2 Lw F' Dw Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw2 B R Dw2 Fw Lw2 R2 U Rw2 B' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' Bw Uw' B' F2 D' R2 Uw2 B Lw B D' Uw U F Dw' L F Rw' Fw' Rw' U R2 U F' D
*4. *F D B2 Uw' Bw U' B2 Fw L Lw' U' L2 Lw2 B F' D' R' D Uw2 B F2 R' F Lw D Dw2 Lw' Rw' D' U Fw F Uw Lw Dw' Uw' U2 L' U F R' U2 L Bw2 L Rw' Bw2 Lw' Bw L' Rw R2 Dw R' Bw2 F2 L' Uw2 B2 U
*5. *Uw' U2 Bw2 Rw' Uw' U Fw D' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw B Uw' Fw L' D Lw R' Dw B Bw' R F D2 B' F' Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 U L Dw2 R' Uw' B2 R' B2 Fw L2 D2 L' Rw R2 D' Bw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 F2 Uw2 F2 L' Uw' U' R' Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2L2 3R' 2R' U' 2L' 3F 2F2 2D' 2U2 3R2 2D 3F' 2F2 3U U' 2F' D 2U' U' 3F 2U' 2R' U L2 2R 3F2 F2 L' 2D' B' 2R R' 3F' 3U2 2L2 D2 2L2 F' L' 2L' F2 D2 L' 2D B 3F' L2 2L 2R' R2 2D2 2U2 2L 2U2 3F 2U B' 2B F' L' 3R2 2R B' 3F D 2D2 3U 2U' U2
*2. *2R2 U' 2L D' 2R' 2D2 2B2 F2 2L 3F 3U' 2U 2L R 3F' 3U2 F2 3R' B 2L' 3U2 2U2 3R D' 2U2 B 3U2 2L 2D' 3F' 3R2 R D2 2L2 B D2 B' R' 2D B 3F 2U 2B' 3U 2F' D B 3R2 U 2R R2 3U2 2B 3R R 2D2 L' 2L' 2B' 2D 2B' 2F' 2R' 2D' R2 B L' B2 2L' 3F2
*3. *L2 F' 3U 2F2 3R2 2B' 3F 2F' 3U L 2R2 2U2 U2 B 3F2 F' R 2D' 2B2 3R' 2B2 2D2 L2 2R 2D' 2F' 2D 3F2 2L B2 U' 2L2 3R 2U2 L' 3R' 2U R2 2U2 B' 3F' 2L 2R R' 3F' 2F' 2D B' 2U' B U' 2R2 3F 2F2 2D 2U2 B' 3F 2F2 F2 L2 2D 3R 2F 2L' D' 3U2 B 3F2 D
*4. *D2 2R2 F' 2D' 2B 2D' L' 3U F D2 2B2 2F2 L2 3R' F R2 B 2D2 3F2 L R2 D2 L' 2R2 2D2 L 3R 2F2 F 3U' U' 3R' 2F2 2U U2 R' 2B2 F2 2R B2 2R' 2D2 2F' L 2B U2 B 2B 2D F2 D' 2D' F D2 L 2B2 2D' B' L2 B' 3F' F' 2R' R' B F' 2U2 2F2 2R2 2F2
*5. *B2 3U2 2L' D' B' 3F2 2F D2 3R2 2U 2L2 2F D' 2D L 2R2 2U F' 3R2 3F 3U2 3F 2U' 2B' 3F2 2F D 2D F 2U F U F2 2L2 F L D' 2B' 2L 2U B' D2 2D' 2L' 3R' 2D2 2U2 F D B 3R' B2 L' D U' 2L2 3R' 2F' 2L' R 2B 3F2 2R' D2 2R2 2U 2L D2 F 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *U 2B 2R2 2D2 U2 2L' 2D U2 2L' 3R' 2B' D 3U2 3L D' 2D' U' L2 2L F' 3R R2 3D 3U' 3L' 3D 2R U 3F2 2F' F2 3U' 2B 3B' 2F' R B' U B 2R 3B2 D2 U' 2B F2 L' 2F' 2R B R2 3B' 2R D2 3B' F' D 2D2 2F 3U' R2 U' L 3R' 3B' 3R F2 3R2 2U 2B2 3D 2R B' D2 2U U L2 3R' 2F2 L' 3U2 2R2 3U2 L2 3U' U' 2R' R2 3D2 3R' B' F' 3D 3F' U2 3R' 2D2 2R 2F' 3U2 2R
*2. *3D' 3U2 2U' B2 2F2 F 3R F2 3L B 2F' F2 2U 2R2 3B' 3U2 2L' 2B' 2L' B2 2B2 3R 2R 3F 3R2 2U 2B 3B2 2L' 3F2 2U' 3F2 U2 3R 2F' 3D 3F' F 3R2 3B L' 2R 2F L' 2U' L2 2L D 3F' 3R' B 3B 2F' R 3F' 2L' D' 3B 2D2 U2 2B' D2 2R D 2D' 3L 3U' 3B2 L 2D2 2R2 U2 2R2 3U' 3B 2D' 3R 2F F2 D2 2U B' 2F' R2 B' 3B R 3F' 2L' 3D' 2U 3B2 3L' 2F' 3L2 B' U B2 3F2 2U2
*3. *B' 2R 2U' 3B D 2D' 3D' 2U 2B2 2L D' 2U 2F 2U2 L 2R R2 3U2 R 3B' 2L 3U' 3R 2F2 3L2 3R' R2 3D B' 3F' 2U2 B' F L2 3F2 D' 3U' L' 2D L 3L 2U2 3R2 R' F2 D 3U 2L2 3F 2U2 2L2 F' 3U' L2 3L 2F2 U2 2B' 2R2 3B2 2L 2R2 2B' 2L' 2U' B 3F' 3D F2 D' 2D 3D2 B 2F2 3U 2B 2D2 3L 3R 3U R' 3B 2F 2D 3L' D 3F F2 R D' 2U B D2 2D2 3U2 2U' U2 2R2 R 2F
*4. *U 2R2 2B' 3B2 L B 2F' R' 3U 2F D' 3U2 3R2 D' 2B2 3L R2 D' 2B' 3B 3F F2 3D 3L' 3R' 2R2 3F' U' 2F 2L' R U2 3B 2R' 2B2 3D' 2L2 3L' 3D2 2U' U 3L D' B2 3B2 3F' 3L' 2B' L 3R2 2D 2R 3F' D' 2B' R' D2 3D' 3L2 B2 2B 3L' 2F2 U' 2F' 2D2 2U2 3R 2D' U 2F2 3D 3U L' B2 2B2 3D 3U' 2R R' 2F2 3U' 3F' 2L2 3F2 2R 3D' 3U2 3F2 2R2 U 2R' 2B' F' D' 2L' B2 L2 3U' 3B'
*5. *2L U2 F' 2U2 B2 2B U 3B 3F' 2F' U2 3L 2D' 3F' 2F2 L' 3F 3U2 2F' 2D 3U2 3F L2 D2 3F2 3D 3F' 3R 2U2 3B 3F2 2U' 2L' 3R' 2F' 3R 2R2 3B 3R' 2R2 R' F D 2R2 2F' 2U' U F D 2L 3F2 D2 L2 3L' 2B2 D' 3U2 2F 2L' 3R' B' L 3F2 F' 3R 2B2 3B 2U' 3L' 2R' R2 2D B' 2L2 3R2 3F' 3L' 3B 2U 2F2 F2 2L2 2U B' 2D U2 3L2 2B2 2L' 3L' U2 B' 3B2 2L2 3R2 B 3L B' 3F 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' U' F U' F' U R2 F U'
*2. *U' R F' U' R F U' F
*3. *U' F R F2 U2 R U2 R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 R U' L F R' D F' R2 D R U B D' F' R F B2 U' L2
*2. *D2 B' U' R' U2 L B' D2 F L' R' D' U L2 U2 L' F2 B2 L2 Fw Uw'
*3. *R' F' B' U' L U' D2 L U2 D R' L2 B' F R2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F2 R2 B2 Fw' F U' Fw L2 Rw' R Uw U Rw' B' U' L' R2 U B2 L2 Uw2 L Rw2 D' Uw' Rw B' D' Uw L D' Uw R2 Fw' L' F L2 R D
*2. *L2 Rw2 R Uw2 B F' Rw D2 Uw U2 L2 R2 F2 Uw Rw2 D' F2 Uw L' Uw2 R2 B' Fw D' U2 L2 U B' F R U' L Rw2 U' F L' Uw' L' Rw R2
*3. *Fw' R2 Uw' L Rw2 D2 L2 D2 Fw2 D U L' B2 R' D' Uw L U2 B' Rw' Uw' Fw2 F' U L' F' Uw' F2 Uw' L Fw2 F Uw R2 B2 F' D L Rw Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' D2 U' L Lw' R' D2 Uw F L Lw' R' B2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U Rw2 F' L2 Rw' R Dw' Uw' Rw Bw2 Lw R2 D' R' Bw' Fw R' B' Fw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 F L2 Rw Fw' D2 U' F2 Uw U Rw' U' Lw Rw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 D' Bw Fw D Dw2
*2. *B2 Uw2 L Dw Bw2 R' Fw' F' D2 B2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 L2 Uw U' B2 Fw2 Rw B Bw2 Fw' F' Dw B2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 Uw' Bw Dw Uw Rw Bw U' B' U Bw' Fw D2 Lw Rw2 Bw L2 Fw2 D2 F U Rw B2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 B Uw2 Lw R D2 Uw2 L2
*3. *R U' Fw' Lw2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 R2 U Lw2 B Bw F2 D Rw2 Bw2 D2 B2 L D' L Lw Fw2 D' U2 Rw' D2 U' B2 F D Dw' U' Rw2 R B2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 R' Dw' Uw' U' F' Uw U2 L' Fw Dw2 Uw2 U2 R D B' D Uw' Bw' F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F L 2L2 B2 F2 U' R2 2U2 R' B2 R2 2D' L 3R2 R' B2 2B2 2L2 3R2 R2 3F2 U 3F U' 3F 2R F' R2 B2 3F' D2 B 3F2 2R' B' F 2L B' D2 3F' 2U 2F' 2R' B2 2U B F' D2 2U2 U F2 3U B' 2F 2U' 3F 3R' 3F' 2D U' F' L' 2U2 2B' F 2D2 3R D 3U2 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2R2 3U2 2R2 F' 2U' 2L B' 3R 3F' 3U2 3R R D2 3D 3U2 2U2 U 2F2 F 3U B 2U' U 3F' L' U B2 2B' 3B2 D2 3D L2 2L' 3R 2R 2F' D2 2U' 3F' 3D 3B2 3U' L2 2L2 3R F2 2D2 U' 2L' 2B2 2L2 D' 2D 3D' U 3F' 2D F2 3D' L D2 2F F 3R' 3B' 2F2 D' 2D2 F' U 2R F' 3R' U 3B' 2F2 U F2 3U' L F D 2R' 2U B 3R 2B 3U 2U L' 2F2 F' 2D2 3U F 3D 3B' 3L 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B D' L' F2 R2 F R2 L D F L2 B2 F L F' U' L2 B' L2 Fw Uw'
*2. *B2 D' F2 R2 D R L B2 L' B2 D' R' F2 B' R' U R' D' U Fw Uw2
*3. *F' D U2 L2 R D' U' F L F' D L U2 L' D F D L B' Rw Uw'
*4. *U' R B' R' D2 R' F2 L' U' D F' D' B L R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B Uw
*5. *L D2 F2 U' L B2 D' F B2 R2 F' R B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D Rw Uw2
*6. *R2 B' U F L' R U' L2 R U' D' L U' F2 B U' R2 F L2 Fw' Uw
*7. *R2 B U2 D' L' D U2 R2 F' D2 R' U2 R2 D U2 F L R F Rw' Uw
*8. *B' L R' F L D R' L U B2 U2 F D' F2 L' D2 B' R2 B R' Fw Uw'
*9. *D2 B2 L R U' L' F' B L2 F D R2 F B2 R' B2 D' U2 R' D' Rw Uw2
*10. *D U' B' F D' R2 B' L2 F2 L' D2 F B L U D' L' B R' B' Rw Uw2
*11. *B D' U R L2 U2 F' U F2 U' L' R' U' D2 R2 B2 R D U2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *B U2 L2 B' D R2 U' B2 F R2 F' B2 L' R' U' B' F' U' D2 F Rw2 Uw'
*13. *F2 B D F' D F2 U2 D' L' D2 R2 F2 B2 R B D2 L2 B' D' L' Fw Uw2
*14. *B2 R' B R2 L U B' L2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D L' Fw Uw
*15. *F' B2 L D' R2 F' U R2 F2 R' F2 D L' U2 R U L' U' B F D' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *B D2 U2 L' D B' L B R U R' L U2 L' U2 F' U2 D2 F2 L B Rw2 Uw
*17. *L R' B U2 L B' R' F U2 F D2 U F2 B U' F' U2 B F' L Fw Uw2
*18. *R' F2 R' B' R D2 L2 D' L2 B R F' L U' D2 F D U' L2 D' Rw
*19. *D2 U B' L B' U2 F2 L D2 F2 U R' F2 L' U2 R' F L2 F' B' Uw'
*20. *L2 F2 L B' F D L B' D L' D B2 F' U2 B2 L2 F2 B' D2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*21. *F R' U R' U2 D' R2 F2 D2 F B' U' B2 F L' D2 F D F Rw Uw'
*22. *B F U' D' L D' L F' B2 R2 L2 F2 L D F U F' U B U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*23. *D' R F2 U' L2 F D2 B U D2 L2 F2 U F' D B' D U' F' Rw
*24. *L2 B D' U2 B2 R F2 L B' R2 B D' R' D' L2 D B' U B F Rw Uw2
*25. *B' L' F' L R' B' D U2 R D' F' L2 D L D2 L2 R2 D B2 L' D2 Fw'
*26. *B R2 B U2 L R2 U' D L' F2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 R2 B' R L2 Fw' Uw
*27. *D2 B2 D' B2 L' U' F R2 D' U2 L F2 B2 L F U' D L' D R2 L Fw' Uw'
*28. *D B R B R' U' D' R' F B U2 L' D' L' R D' R' D' L D2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *L2 U' F2 L' U' R U B D' B2 D2 B2 R D2 U F2 U' R D R' Fw Uw2
*30. *U D B F2 R' B U L2 F R L U D2 F2 L' R F' L D Fw Uw'
*31. *L2 U' F U' L' R' D R2 B2 F2 L' F' D2 U2 B F2 R L' U2 R2 L2 Fw Uw'
*32. *B2 U L2 F D2 B R2 U2 R2 B' F' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B' Rw Uw
*33. *F2 D' F' D B L' R B F' R2 B2 R L' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' B' L D' Fw' Uw
*34. *F B' D B' L B' U B R' L D2 F' U' R2 D R' D B' U Rw2 Uw'
*35. *L' U' L2 R' F D2 U2 R' F U' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' D R B F Rw' Uw2
*36. *R' D L F2 U' F2 B L' R B L2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 R D' B' U R' Fw Uw'
*37. *D2 L2 F R2 L' B F' U' R' D U' B' F2 L B R' D' R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*38. *F R' B2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' B2 U D' F B2 D2 U2 R L' D R2 B' L Fw Uw2
*39. *L' B L U2 D2 B2 R2 L' B' U2 L' U2 D B D F' D B' L R Fw'
*40. *D R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 F' L D' L F' R2 L F2 L' F' Rw' Uw'
*41. *F2 R U2 F' B' U' B2 R' F2 R2 B F2 L R U L B' F D2 F' D Fw' Uw'
*42. *U' D2 F2 R2 L F D2 U L' B2 R D' B D' B' F' L' R2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*43. *F B2 L' B U B R2 L2 F B2 U' L' R' F R' F R B L2 F2 D Rw2 Uw
*44. *U' B2 U' F L2 D2 B' U' D B U' D2 F R' F2 B' L D B D2 L' Fw Uw'
*45. *R F2 L F2 L D F' U D L' R U' F' D' L' U R2 U B' R B' Rw' Uw'
*46. *R' F D2 F' D2 F2 U B2 R2 B D2 B U2 D2 B D F' R' F2 Uw
*47. *B' D' R2 U D' B U F R2 D' R' L' F2 U' L U D2 F' L' B Rw Uw'
*48. *F' U' B2 L D B' U2 L2 U' D B' U2 D' L' B2 U2 D' L' B' R2 B Rw Uw2
*49. *L B2 U2 B R L D' L' D2 F U' L2 R B2 U' R' D' U' R' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*50. *B2 F2 L' F' B D U' F B2 D' B' D L2 F' R U D2 F U' R' F Rw2 Uw'
*51. *L' R U R2 L D2 B2 L B2 F' R' D U L D2 F D L D B Rw' Uw'
*52. *U' L' U2 D2 L2 B D' R2 D' R2 B D2 U F' L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U L2 Fw' Uw
*53. *L2 U' F2 D' R F2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 B' L U2 R' F B R F' B' R Fw' Uw'
*54. *F R U2 F2 B2 D' F' D R2 F' R F2 U' D2 R2 U2 R' D U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*55. *R2 B2 D R2 F U F' U B2 D2 R' D U B2 L R B' D2 R B F Rw Uw
*56. *R' F L' F2 D R2 D2 L2 U R F L2 R' U' D' F2 U D2 F Rw' Uw2
*57. *U2 F D2 B' D2 R' D R' B L F2 B U2 D' R' U B2 U' F' Rw'
*58. *L R F' B2 D F U' B D' B2 U2 D R2 F2 B R D L' U B' R' Fw' Uw'
*59. *F L' B L F U L2 B R D R U2 F D' F' U' D2 F' B2 U B' Rw2 Uw2
*60. *D' R' L2 U' F' B2 U' B D R2 L2 B2 R B' U' D F' D R' U' B Rw' Uw2
*61. *L2 B2 U F' D' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' L' F' U L' U B' L' R' Fw' Uw
*62. *U' D2 L B2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R' U L R2 B' R' U B R2 F' U F' Uw2
*63. *R2 F L2 U F' R' F U' F R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F2 B' L2 U R2 F
*64. *D' R' L' D' B2 D' R D L2 B L' R D U F' B2 R2 L F B' Rw' Uw
*65. *D' B L' F' B' L B2 U2 B2 U D' R' L' D U2 R' L D F Rw2 Uw
*66. *F2 D' F2 L B' D U2 R U D' R' B' L' F2 D2 F' R F' R Fw'
*67. *U2 L2 B2 R' L2 U2 R L D B' U2 F' U B2 L' F2 D2 F U D B Uw'
*68. *D F' R B U' B' F U L2 U' D2 B F' U2 D2 B' D' L' R B' Rw' Uw
*69. *D U F' B' U2 L' F' D2 B U' F2 L2 D F L2 U2 L' D' B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*70. *B' R2 D' B F R' U D' L2 B2 L2 D' B D' R2 D2 R' U F2 Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 U' L' D' F' U2 R' B2 U2 R U' R
*2. *F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B D R F' R' B' R' D2 F U'
*3. *L B2 L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' D' F' L U' B' R B2 R D' F
*4. *L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B D2 B L R' F D2 R2 F' U
*5. *F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 D' F' L' U' R B2 D2 U' B R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 B U2 L2 R D U R' B F2 D B D'
*2. *U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 B' D2 U' L' B D' R F R2 D2 L B U
*3. *U2 B2 R' F' L' U B L2 D' F U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D
*4. *B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F D R F2 U B D' F D2 U2
*5. *F2 L' U2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R' B R2 U' B L' F' U2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F R2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' L2 F' R B L2 B L' D F'
*2. *D' F' R F2 B R L U' R B L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U'
*3. *B2 R' U' F' R F' R F' R D F B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 R2
*4. *F R D' B L F' R' F2 L U R L U2 F2 U2 L U2 R B2 R' D2
*5. *U2 B2 L U2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' D' R2 F' U F2 L2 B F' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 F D2 B F R' B' R U L' D' L' R D F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F B2 U B2 R' F2 L B U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' U B R' B' R B2 D' F R D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 U F R2 U' F2 U' F U2
*3. *R' U2 D' F D' R' F R' D L' F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 U2
*4. *B F2 D2 B2 L2 R D' Uw B' F' D' Fw' L B2 L B' Rw R2 B2 Uw2 L R2 Uw R Fw2 U' Fw2 U' Rw Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 L' Uw2 U B Fw' Uw' U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F R' U R2 U F2 U F'
*3. *D' F' U' L D2 F B' D' F2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B
*4. *Fw' D Uw2 Rw2 R U2 F L' Rw2 Fw2 F' R2 Fw Uw Rw' Fw' Uw2 F' U2 R' D' Fw D Uw Rw B Fw2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 L U2 B2 U L B' L Uw L
*5. *D2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U R2 Uw2 U' Lw2 R Fw L R' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw D' F R F2 L2 R D' B D2 Uw' R Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw F2 R' B2 D Bw F' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 F L' U' Bw' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Lw Fw Rw Dw' Bw2 D Uw2 Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R' F U' F' R' F2 U2
*3. *D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L R D L2 R B2 D2 B L D'
*4. *L2 R2 U R' B2 Fw2 R' D Uw U' Rw2 U2 L2 R' D2 Fw Uw L' Fw F L' R D' Fw' U2 B2 R' F2 L' F Rw F2 L R Fw2 U2 B2 Fw' D' Fw2
*5. *Rw B2 Lw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D Uw B Fw' Dw' Uw' B F L2 D2 Dw2 U Fw Dw' B2 Bw D Dw Fw Rw R F' D' Bw' D' R D U B2 D Dw' Fw' Rw U R2 Dw' U B' Uw2 B2 R U' F2 L' F' R F' Lw Dw B D2 Uw' L2 Lw'
*6. *3F D' 2D U 3R D2 2D' 2U L' 3R F2 R' 2B2 2L F' U L' 2U2 2F 3R 3U 2R 3F2 L2 2B 2F' D F D' F2 L' 3R 2D 2R' 2D2 3U' L' 3R2 2B2 2D2 2U U2 B2 F' 2R2 R' 3U B' 2B2 F D2 3U 2U U 2F R2 2U 2R2 R' 3U 2R2 D L U2 2F' D2 3F 2D 2R' 3U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F2 R F2 R' U F' R2
*3. *D2 F L2 F' D2 F D2 B R2 F2 U R D L R2 D B' L B' F'
*4. *R' Uw B' Fw Uw B U L' R' D' B2 D2 Fw Uw2 L B Rw R2 Uw' Fw2 D' Uw B Rw Fw2 L R2 F' U2 R' B2 U2 F' U2 Fw2 F R2 D2 U L'
*5. *Fw Dw2 L2 D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 R' D Rw B2 R2 U' L2 B' Bw R' D Rw D' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Lw B' L' F Lw B2 D2 Bw' Dw' Fw2 L' Fw F L Rw Dw2 U2 B D' Dw R' Bw F2 Lw R' D Uw' B R2 B2 Lw2 D2 L2 Rw Dw' B2 F2
*6. *2D B2 2L 3R' D 2U' 2L 2U' 3R R 2F2 L 2R 2D2 2U2 3R2 R2 2D2 2L D' U 2F' F D2 2D2 U' 2L2 2R 3U' R F2 2D 3U 3R2 R2 2D' 2F2 L2 2R' D 2D' 3U' R2 3U B2 2F2 F' L2 R2 3U2 U 2B' 2D2 2U2 U2 3R' B 3F2 L F' 2L2 2R' R' B 3F' 3R' 2U' 3R' 2R' F'
*7. *R 2D2 B' R2 3B 3F2 3D 2U2 U 2R2 3B2 3R2 R' 3D2 F2 3D' U 2R' 2B2 2F' 3U' L2 2D' 3R 2D2 3R2 2U2 F2 3L 2B2 2D L D U' 2R 3D L' 2R 3U2 L2 2L2 3R' B' 2U' 3L' B 3U' 3L2 2B L' 3U2 L2 R2 D 2U2 2B' 3F2 2U' 3B' 2L2 D 3L' 2B2 U' L B2 2F L' B 2B' 3B' F 3R' 2F2 3U2 U2 L' 2B' 3D2 2R2 2B 3F 3R' 3U' L2 R2 2B D' 2D' 3U2 2B' 3D2 3U2 2U2 L' 3F 3R' R 3U' U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR5+ DL3- UL1- U0+ R0+ D5- L3+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R4- D3+ L4+ ALL2- DR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR2+ DL3+ UL2+ U5+ R3+ D5+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U4- R4+ D6+ L0+ ALL3+ DR DL 
*3. *UR1+ DR5- DL2- UL3- U3- R3- D6+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U2- R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL4+ DL UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR5+ DL5+ UL2- U2- R4- D2- L2- ALL4- y2 U2+ R1- D5+ L5- ALL5+ 
*5. *UR4- DR6+ DL3+ UL0+ U0+ R4- D4+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R1- D4+ L3+ ALL5- DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' L' R' B U' L U' l' u'
*2. *B' L U R' U' L R' U l' r'
*3. *U' L B' R B R' U L l' r b u'
*4. *L U L' R' B U B L l r b
*5. *B' U' B L' B' U' L' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0)
*3. *(4, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(3, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U' L' U' B' U R' L' U' B'
*2. *R L R B U R L' U B' L B
*3. *R B U R B' R' U R' B' R U'
*4. *R B L U' R L R B L U L
*5. *R B U B' U R U L' B L' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R F' U F2 R' F2 R2 U'
*3. *B L2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 R' U R' B' R' F' D2 U R' F'
*4. *Rw' D Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 R' B' R F2 Uw2 F U' F' Rw F2 Rw2 D' Uw U L' R' B' D' L2 F2 L2 Rw' Uw F' R' D' Uw B2 F U2 Fw' L' F2 Rw2
*5. *Rw2 F2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 D Lw' R2 Dw U' Lw' Rw R' B Fw' Rw F2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B' F2 U B2 Bw Fw2 F' L2 Dw' Fw' D' L' Fw2 Lw Rw F2 Rw R' U B2 Bw' Fw' Rw' B Lw Bw' F U2 B2 Dw2 R2 D2 Dw L2 Lw2 Rw R' B'
*OH. *R L2 U R L2 D' F2 R L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' B2 D2 L2 B
*Clock. *UR1- DR5- DL2+ UL1- U3+ R0+ D4- L2- ALL4+ y2 U5- R3- D4+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L B U' R B L' R L' l' r u'
*Square-1. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *L U' L' R' L' B' R L' R' L' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' R f F' L f l b r L B' L F' L B F' L'
*2. *L' R' l' L' f l' r f' l' B R' F L B R' F R
*3. *R' l L' f F l' f r' F' L' R B' F' L'
*4. *L' B L f F' r b' l f L' B R B' F' L F' L' R
*5. *R' b' B L l' r' R f r L' F L' R' B F R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Lw' U' L R' Uw Rw B Uw' R Lw' Rw Lw' Uw Rw Lw Rw Lw' Bw u l' r b'
*2. *Lw' U' R Bw B Uw' R B Uw R Uw Lw Bw Rw' Uw Rw' Lw' u b'
*3. *Uw' R B' Lw U Lw U B Rw' L Uw Rw Bw Lw Uw' Bw Rw' Uw' r' b
*4. *Lw Uw' Bw' R' B Uw L Rw U R B Uw' Rw Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw Rw Uw u' b
*5. *Uw' R Lw' Rw' Bw R Bw' L' B Lw' R' Uw Bw' Uw' Lw Rw Lw r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D L U R2 D L D R U L2 U R D2 L U2 R D R D R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L D2 R U2 L D L D L U2 R2 U L D2 R D L U R U2 L D2 L U2 R D R2
*2. *D R U L D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L D2 R U R U L2 D R2 D L2 U R2 D L U2 L2 D R D L U R D R D R U2 L D2 L2 U R D L U2 R D R D R U2 L2 D L U2
*3. *D R2 U L D R D L2 U R2 U L D2 R U2 L D R D R U2 L D2 L U R2 D L2 U L D R2 D R U L U R D L2 D R U3 R D L2 D2 L U2 R D2 L U R
*4. *R D L D R U R U L2 D R2 D L2 U R3 D L2 U R2 D L2 U2 R D L D2 R2 U L
*5. *D R U R D L2 U R D2 R U2 L D2 L U2 R D R D R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L3 D R2 U L2 D R D R U R D L2 U R D L U L D R U2 L D R U2 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F B' L D L2 B D F2 R U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F L D' R F R2 B' R2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B L2 B R' U2 F R F D L D U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B R' U2 L B2 D R' D2 L2 F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F' D2 F D2 L2 B D2 U2 F D2 F2 U B2 L' D' R F' D B2 L2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 B' F' L' D' L2 B2 R B F' R2
*2. *B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 L B' R2 D U2 R' F D' U2
*3. *L D' L2 F' U' R2 D R2 L2 F D2 R U2 R F2 R2 L D2 R F2 R'
*4. *R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B' R U' R' B' L' D2 U L' F'
*5. *B2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R' B' F2 L2 U' L' F' L B'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UL UB UL LB UB UR LB RF UF UL UB UR UL RF UF UR UB UL LB RB LF UF UR LF UF UL UB UR UF LB DR RF RB DB DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UB+2 UL UB+ UR+2 UB+2 DF+
*2. *UR UL UF UL UF UR UL UB UR UL LB UB UR UF UL RF UR UB UL UF UB UR RF RB UB UL LF UF UR UL RB UB DR RB DB RB DF RF UR UF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB UB+2 RB UB-2 DL+2 LF UF-2 DL-2 LB+ UL-2 DR+ DB+2 DR+
*3. *UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UR UF UL UB LB UB LB RF UR UF UL RF UR UB UL RF UR RB UB LB LF UF UR UL UB LB DL DR RB UB DB DR DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UB+2 UL LF-2 RB DL+2 LF+2 DL+ DF-2 LF+ DR-
*4. *UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UF LB UL UF UR RF UR UF RF UR UF UR UB UR RB UB LF UF LF UF UL UF UB RF UR UF DB DL DR RB DB DR RF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+2 UF UL DR+2 RB DR-2 RF+ DF+2 RF- RB-2
*5. *UF UR UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UL LB UL UF UR UB RF UF RF UF UL LB UB UR UL UB LF UL UF UB UR RB UR UF UB UL UF RB DR RB DR RB DF DL DB DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UL+2 LB UL-2 RF+2 DR RF-2 LF-2 DB+ DL+2 LF+2 DL LF+2 DB+


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 11, 2020)

I forgot to hit submit on last week's multi attempt after I finished it on Sunday, and then when I found it later on Monday and hit submit, I think it got entered for this week (11) instead of last week (10). Sorry about that, can it be fixed?

Edit: Fixed, thanks Mike.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2020)

Strange, it is supposed to prevent that sort of thing. I will discuss it with you in a PM and attempt to fix it as best I can.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 14, 2020)

Could I get an account for submissions?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2020)

Sir E Brum said:


> Could I get an account for submissions?


I will send you a PM.


----------



## trangium (Mar 14, 2020)

For speed FMC, is there any way to enter the explanation after stopping the timer? (instead of before stopping the timer and taking up precious time)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2020)

If you stop the timer with the spacebar(as you would with an ordinary speedsolve), you can then add both the solution and the explanation (assuming you put the solution on paper beforehand). If you're on mobile, the timer start/stop is independent of the submit solution button. So in either case, you stop the timer, enter your solution, then hit submit.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 16, 2020)

FMC scramble 3: 17 moves:



Spoiler



solve: F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R B' D L2 B L2 B L' B2 U B U' (17)
(=optimal)

This is how I find this lucky solve::
2x2x3 block: F2 U2 L2 U' R D (6) 
But continuation was crap
So looking for 1-move insertions for better continuation which resuted in: 223 block: F2 U2 L2. B2. U' R. B'. D (8)
NB. 4th (B2) and 7th (B') moves were inserted 

Then finish was easy: F2L-1: L2 B (10)
insert last pair: L2 B L' B2 U B U' (17)
LL-skip!

Took me 45 minutes to find these nice 1-move insertions because there were so much variations on this obvious 223-block:

matching my (online competition) record from 2011


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 16, 2020)

INB4 these get real popular because real competitions are closing due to coronavirus.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2020)

Results for week 11: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(140)
1.  1.43 Legomanz
2.  1.52 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.56 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.56 Ryan Wu


Spoiler



5.  1.62 TipsterTrickster
6.  1.64 ExultantCarn
7.  1.74 MLGCubez
8.  1.99 Kerry_Creech
9.  2.03 OriginalUsername
10.  2.04 Magdamini
11.  2.06 JackPfeifer
12.  2.07 NarenRameshB
13.  2.08 asacuber
14.  2.09 Michał Krasowski
15.  2.11 Sean Hartman
16.  2.14 smackbadatskewb
17.  2.22 Helmer Ewert
18.  2.25 parkertrager
19.  2.44 jancsi02
20.  2.55 Rubadcar
21.  2.60 JoXCuber
22.  2.66 Elite_Cuber
23.  2.68 cuberkid10
24.  2.70 mista
24.  2.70 camcuber
26.  2.71 thecubingwizard
27.  2.76 Luke Garrett
28.  2.80 nickelcubes
29.  2.86 DGCubes
30.  2.88 Trig0n
31.  2.89 DhruvA
32.  2.96 Valken
32.  2.96 riz3ndrr
34.  3.04 Logan
35.  3.10 BraydenTheCuber
36.  3.11 AlphaCam625
36.  3.11 MrKuba600
38.  3.13 LYZ
39.  3.17 Coinman_
40.  3.22 Dream Cubing
41.  3.25 YouCubing
42.  3.27 Manatee 10235
42.  3.27 Sub1Hour
44.  3.29 ichcubegern
45.  3.36 mihnea3000
45.  3.36 V.Kochergin
47.  3.37 dollarstorecubes
48.  3.42 Antto Pitkänen
49.  3.44 PixelWizard
50.  3.48 TheNoobCuber
51.  3.51 boroc226han
52.  3.55 remopihel
53.  3.57 midnightcuberx
53.  3.57 colegemuth
55.  3.62 Shadowjockey
56.  3.63 João Vinicius
57.  3.65 ProStar
58.  3.66 tJardigradHe
59.  3.67 Fred Lang
59.  3.67 Alpha cuber
59.  3.67 jvier
62.  3.68 KingCanyon
63.  3.78 oliver sitja sichel
64.  3.79 jason3141
65.  3.83 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
66.  3.84 wuque man
66.  3.84 BradenTheMagician
68.  3.86 Liam Wadek
69.  3.88 RileyN23
70.  3.89 bennettstouder
71.  3.96 Rollercoasterben
72.  4.00 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  4.00 WorldoBlocks
74.  4.02 Kit Clement
75.  4.03 KrokosB
76.  4.04 lumes2121
77.  4.05 nikodem.rudy
78.  4.07 DesertWolf
79.  4.08 fun at the joy
80.  4.09 2017LAMB06
81.  4.10 Underwatercuber
82.  4.11 d2polld
83.  4.15 Keenan Johnson
84.  4.18 BleachedTurtle
85.  4.19 Parke187
86.  4.24 Isaac Latta
86.  4.24 TomTheCuber101
88.  4.28 abhijat
89.  4.29 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  4.30 paulcuber3
91.  4.35 bhoffman492
92.  4.44 brad711
93.  4.47 Aadil- ali
94.  4.52 Awder
95.  4.53 NewoMinx
96.  4.54 wearephamily1719
97.  4.61 Sir E Brum
97.  4.61 abunickabhi
99.  4.72 VIBE_ZT
100.  4.78 Koen van Aller
101.  4.79 RandomPerson84
102.  4.82 Moreno van Rooijen
103.  4.86 begiuli65
104.  4.88 drpfisherman
105.  4.96 [email protected]
105.  4.96 Comvat
107.  4.99 MattP98
108.  5.03 Cooki348
109.  5.04 [email protected]
110.  5.09 skewbercuber
111.  5.17 LoiteringCuber
112.  5.28 revaldoah
113.  5.53 John Benwell
114.  5.55 Bogdan
115.  5.57 SmallTownCuber
116.  5.59 redoxxy
117.  5.64 trangium
118.  5.85 BenChristman1
119.  6.07 CaptainCuber
120.  6.08 toinou06cubing
121.  6.52 NaterTater23
122.  6.81 UnknownCanvas
123.  6.93 nms777
124.  6.96 HKspeed.com
125.  7.25 PingPongCuber
126.  7.78 Dr.Cubic
127.  7.86 Master_Disaster
128.  7.90 Janice_leslie
129.  8.22 Mike Hughey
130.  8.23 MJS Cubing
131.  8.39 ok cuber
132.  9.28 MarkA64
133.  9.64 sporteisvogel
134.  9.84 freshcuber.de
135.  10.49 One Wheel
136.  11.95 MEF227
137.  12.38 Cubing Box
138.  12.77 Jacck
139.  13.16 MatsBergsten
140.  20.60 Vim


*3x3x3*(165)
1.  6.93 Luke Garrett
2.  7.39 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.59 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.67 Ryan Wu
5.  7.86 RileyN23
6.  7.91 thecubingwizard
7.  7.95 jancsi02
8.  8.04 Sean Hartman
9.  8.09 mihnea3000
10.  8.33 cuberkid10
11.  8.45 OriginalUsername
12.  8.48 Rubadcar
13.  8.52 smackbadatskewb
14.  8.64 tJardigradHe
15.  8.66 riz3ndrr
16.  8.68 Michał Krasowski
16.  8.68 parkertrager
18.  8.77 NewoMinx
19.  8.92 turtwig
20.  8.94 LYZ
21.  8.99 PratikKhannaSkewb
22.  9.06 camcuber
23.  9.08 Magdamini
24.  9.21 MrKuba600
25.  9.23 Dream Cubing
26.  9.25 Elite_Cuber
27.  9.27 ExultantCarn
28.  9.31 Helmer Ewert
29.  9.35 boroc226han
30.  9.48 WorldoBlocks
31.  9.53 jvier
32.  9.68 Legomanz
33.  9.73 wuque man
34.  9.77 NarenRameshB
35.  9.86 fun at the joy
36.  9.96 TipsterTrickster
37.  10.06 BradenTheMagician
38.  10.07 yourmotherfly
39.  10.10 Shadowjockey
40.  10.11 JoXCuber
41.  10.16 Kerry_Creech
42.  10.17 remopihel
43.  10.21 Samuel Kevin
44.  10.22 Liam Wadek
45.  10.25 Isaac Latta
46.  10.37 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  10.42 BradyCubes08
48.  10.50 AlphaCam625
49.  10.62 dollarstorecubes
50.  10.75 Logan
51.  10.77 Coinman_
52.  10.82 YouCubing
53.  10.84 Keenan Johnson
54.  11.00 DGCubes
55.  11.05 Fred Lang
56.  11.06 PixelWizard
57.  11.08 Cuz Red
58.  11.15 ichcubegern
59.  11.16 Cooki348
60.  11.18 nickelcubes
61.  11.25 Parke187
62.  11.27 [email protected]
63.  11.28 mista
63.  11.28 KrokosB
65.  11.31 DhruvA
66.  11.39 2017LAMB06
67.  11.42 abunickabhi
68.  11.43 Valken
69.  11.50 typeman5
70.  11.67 sigalig
71.  11.71 20luky3
72.  11.74 paulcuber3
73.  11.87 nikodem.rudy
74.  11.88 MegaminxMan
75.  11.93 midnightcuberx
76.  12.04 trav1
77.  12.08 Trig0n
78.  12.24 RandomPerson84
78.  12.24 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
80.  12.27 oliver sitja sichel
81.  12.34 BMcCl1
82.  12.36 Abhi
83.  12.41 begiuli65
84.  12.48 abhijat
85.  12.71 BleachedTurtle
86.  12.72 MattP98
87.  12.83 Sub1Hour
88.  12.86 d2polld
89.  13.05 revaldoah
90.  13.11 Underwatercuber
91.  13.20 TheNoobCuber
92.  13.25 Koen van Aller
93.  13.53 ngmh
94.  13.54 João Vinicius
95.  13.90 Alexis1011
96.  13.99 YoAkshYo
97.  14.19 Jmuncuber
98.  14.26 xyzzy
99.  14.36 Antto Pitkänen
100.  14.46 thatkid
101.  14.49 TomTheCuber101
101.  14.49 DesertWolf
103.  14.53 BLCuber8
104.  14.69 trangium
105.  14.73 CaptainCuber
106.  15.19 [email protected]
107.  15.21 KingCanyon
108.  15.25 brad711
109.  15.26 elimescube
110.  15.54 Alea
111.  15.58 lumes2121
112.  15.59 M O
113.  15.63 Aadil- ali
114.  15.68 bhoffman492
114.  15.68 SmartKucing
116.  15.75 colegemuth
117.  15.90 Lvl9001Wizard
118.  16.03 G0ingInsqne
119.  16.13 BraydenTheCuber
120.  16.34 Sir E Brum
121.  16.38 SmallTownCuber
122.  16.41 drpfisherman
123.  16.61 redoxxy
124.  16.67 PingPongCuber
125.  16.79 Moreno van Rooijen
125.  16.79 Ghost Cuber
127.  16.90 Bogdan
128.  17.03 Robsurya
128.  17.03 Petri Krzywacki
130.  17.14 nms777
131.  17.16 VIBE_ZT
132.  17.30 InlandEmpireCuber
133.  17.46 bennettstouder
134.  17.51 Brayden Gilland
135.  17.55 topppits
136.  17.63 wearephamily1719
137.  17.65 toinou06cubing
138.  18.17 Insert---Name
139.  18.33 [email protected]
140.  18.35 Master_Disaster
141.  18.40 Comvat
142.  19.05 John Benwell
143.  19.37 MarkA64
144.  19.44 UnknownCanvas
145.  19.86 Dr.Cubic
146.  20.29 BenChristman1
147.  20.59 skewbercuber
148.  20.62 HKspeed.com
149.  20.80 Mike Hughey
149.  20.80 50ph14
151.  20.96 Alpha cuber
152.  21.00 sqAree
153.  23.03 tuga88
154.  24.33 MEF227
155.  24.46 sporteisvogel
156.  24.56 NaterTater23
157.  25.47 ok cuber
158.  26.47 One Wheel
159.  28.46 freshcuber.de
160.  33.11 Janice_leslie
161.  33.83 MJCuber05
162.  34.51 Jacck
163.  35.93 MJS Cubing
164.  37.42 MatsBergsten
165.  48.90 astronomize


*4x4x4*(115)
1.  29.96 cuberkid10
2.  30.35 Ryan Wu
3.  30.70 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  31.95 Khairur Rachim
5.  32.55 tJardigradHe
6.  32.82 thecubingwizard
7.  32.95 RileyN23
8.  34.14 Michał Krasowski
9.  34.18 LYZ
10.  34.25 Magdamini
11.  35.37 OriginalUsername
12.  35.66 WorldoBlocks
13.  35.67 wuque man
14.  35.83 PixelWizard
15.  35.94 Sean Hartman
16.  36.91 mihnea3000
17.  37.15 Luke Garrett
18.  37.36 Valken
19.  37.70 Dream Cubing
20.  37.88 Torch
21.  37.96 NewoMinx
22.  38.22 BradenTheMagician
23.  38.26 Shadowjockey
24.  38.49 parkertrager
25.  38.52 ichcubegern
26.  38.85 Rubadcar
27.  39.09 JoXCuber
28.  39.13 MrKuba600
29.  39.23 Liam Wadek
30.  39.36 fun at the joy
31.  39.49 Legomanz
32.  41.17 smackbadatskewb
33.  41.80 sigalig
34.  41.82 dollarstorecubes
35.  42.22 20luky3
36.  42.29 trav1
37.  42.37 DhruvA
38.  42.70 Isaac Latta
39.  42.74 Logan
40.  43.20 abunickabhi
41.  43.66 abhijat
42.  43.86 DGCubes
43.  43.90 Keenan Johnson
44.  44.29 TipsterTrickster
45.  44.62 Fred Lang
46.  44.99 João Vinicius
47.  45.05 nikodem.rudy
48.  46.19 YouCubing
49.  46.22 TheNoobCuber
50.  46.39 Sub1Hour
51.  46.55 xyzzy
52.  46.97 MattP98
53.  47.40 [email protected]
54.  47.59 jvier
55.  47.95 remopihel
56.  48.26 RandomPerson84
57.  48.73 drpfisherman
58.  49.42 Antto Pitkänen
59.  51.00 BleachedTurtle
60.  51.01 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
61.  51.66 begiuli65
62.  51.82 Parke187
63.  51.84 thatkid
64.  52.60 colegemuth
65.  52.89 elimescube
66.  54.94 redoxxy
67.  54.98 Rollercoasterben
68.  55.16 midnightcuberx
69.  55.23 DesertWolf
70.  55.46 Koen van Aller
71.  55.48 John Benwell
72.  55.90 VIBE_ZT
73.  55.95 bennettstouder
74.  56.14 topppits
75.  56.16 Alea
76.  57.17 PingPongCuber
77.  57.47 revaldoah
78.  57.71 mista
79.  57.97 lumes2121
80.  58.45 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  58.73 d2polld
82.  59.56 UnknownCanvas
83.  1:00.60 CrispyCubing
84.  1:00.83 oliver sitja sichel
85.  1:01.21 CaptainCuber
86.  1:01.56 bhoffman492
87.  1:02.69 brad711
88.  1:03.96 NarenRameshB
89.  1:06.21 [email protected]
90.  1:07.71 KingCanyon
91.  1:08.14 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  1:12.22 BraydenTheCuber
93.  1:12.62 trangium
94.  1:14.95 50ph14
95.  1:15.72 wearephamily1719
96.  1:16.10 Sir E Brum
97.  1:16.19 nms777
98.  1:17.53 Petri Krzywacki
99.  1:20.94 One Wheel
100.  1:21.59 toinou06cubing
101.  1:27.25 [email protected]
102.  1:27.29 HKspeed.com
103.  1:28.85 Aadil- ali
104.  1:33.95 NaterTater23
105.  1:38.25 Moreno van Rooijen
106.  1:42.44 sporteisvogel
107.  1:49.24 freshcuber.de
108.  1:49.77 MJS Cubing
109.  1:50.94 MEF227
110.  1:55.84 Jacck
111.  2:12.86 MatsBergsten
112.  3:10.10 tuga88
113.  3:48.87 Vim
114.  DNF Bogdan
114.  DNF skewbercuber


*5x5x5*(79)
1.  52.75 jancsi02
2.  58.91 Manatee 10235
3.  58.95 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:00.56 Ryan Wu
5.  1:01.11 WorldoBlocks
6.  1:02.24 Sean Hartman
7.  1:02.58 OriginalUsername
8.  1:04.51 Dream Cubing
9.  1:05.00 ichcubegern
10.  1:05.07 JoXCuber
11.  1:05.77 Khairur Rachim
12.  1:05.91 Shadowjockey
13.  1:07.87 NewoMinx
14.  1:09.91 Magdamini
15.  1:11.81 Michał Krasowski
16.  1:14.05 PixelWizard
17.  1:15.26 Valken
18.  1:15.97 RileyN23
19.  1:16.24 Luke Garrett
20.  1:16.38 DGCubes
21.  1:16.74 Cheng
22.  1:16.99 MrKuba600
23.  1:17.13 João Vinicius
24.  1:17.58 Keroma12
25.  1:18.53 KrokosB
26.  1:19.44 sigalig
27.  1:19.73 fun at the joy
28.  1:22.70 Legomanz
29.  1:23.42 dollarstorecubes
30.  1:24.16 abunickabhi
31.  1:24.42 YouCubing
32.  1:25.03 MCuber
33.  1:25.71 [email protected]
34.  1:26.00 Sub1Hour
35.  1:27.33 abhijat
36.  1:27.34 xyzzy
37.  1:28.09 trav1
38.  1:29.28 Keenan Johnson
39.  1:29.33 BradenTheMagician
40.  1:29.87 nikodem.rudy
41.  1:31.23 Fred Lang
42.  1:31.25 begiuli65
43.  1:32.20 Liam Wadek
44.  1:33.59 BleachedTurtle
45.  1:34.58 Logan
46.  1:37.55 MattP98
47.  1:40.01 Rollercoasterben
48.  1:40.30 drpfisherman
49.  1:43.49 elimescube
50.  1:43.90 RandomPerson84
51.  1:45.11 20luky3
52.  1:45.41 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
53.  1:49.91 bhoffman492
54.  1:51.13 Antto Pitkänen
55.  1:52.39 redoxxy
56.  1:54.92 Parke187
57.  1:55.20 DesertWolf
58.  1:55.35 brad711
59.  1:55.65 topppits
60.  1:58.85 oliver sitja sichel
61.  1:59.22 Alea
62.  2:00.53 VIBE_ZT
63.  2:02.02 UnknownCanvas
64.  2:05.42 John Benwell
65.  2:08.61 KingCanyon
66.  2:14.13 PingPongCuber
67.  2:20.53 One Wheel
68.  2:20.69 lumes2121
69.  2:24.86 BraydenTheCuber
70.  2:38.01 Petri Krzywacki
71.  2:50.04 nms777
72.  3:15.33 HKspeed.com
73.  3:31.91 sporteisvogel
74.  3:44.47 MatsBergsten
75.  3:52.12 freshcuber.de
76.  4:09.85 Sir E Brum
77.  DNF DhruvA
77.  DNF Bogdan
77.  DNF toinou06cubing


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:33.16 jancsi02
2.  1:49.15 Dream Cubing
3.  1:53.66 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:53.92 cuberkid10
5.  1:56.85 JoXCuber
6.  1:59.40 ichcubegern
7.  2:06.78 Shadowjockey
8.  2:10.07 OriginalUsername
9.  2:11.08 WorldoBlocks
10.  2:18.82 xyzzy
11.  2:20.24 drpfisherman
12.  2:24.55 dollarstorecubes
13.  2:30.26 MrKuba600
14.  2:32.04 YouCubing
15.  2:43.12 begiuli65
16.  2:47.30 DGCubes
17.  2:52.83 BleachedTurtle
18.  2:53.48 fun at the joy
19.  3:04.37 MattP98
20.  3:38.49 redoxxy
21.  3:40.53 brad711
22.  3:43.64 Antto Pitkänen
23.  3:52.88 VIBE_ZT
24.  4:17.00 One Wheel
25.  4:30.53 bhoffman492
26.  4:45.98 BraydenTheCuber
27.  5:27.19 Jacck
28.  7:37.37 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:26.20 jancsi02
2.  2:27.03 Dream Cubing
3.  2:44.37 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:49.58 ichcubegern
5.  3:11.37 JoXCuber
6.  3:13.83 OriginalUsername
7.  3:14.47 KrokosB
8.  3:16.85 drpfisherman
9.  3:22.69 Keroma12
10.  3:28.02 YouCubing
11.  3:48.33 dollarstorecubes
12.  4:10.40 begiuli65
13.  4:21.93 Fred Lang
14.  4:34.53 MattP98
15.  5:02.18 fun at the joy
16.  5:08.54 Antto Pitkänen
17.  5:37.61 brad711
18.  6:10.52 One Wheel
19.  7:30.07 PingPongCuber
20.  7:47.77 BraydenTheCuber
21.  DNF Rollercoasterben
21.  DNF toinou06cubing


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)
1.  2.74 Michał Krasowski
2.  4.01 Legomanz
3.  5.59 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  5.64 NarenRameshB
5.  6.43 Aadil- ali
6.  7.29 Rubadcar
7.  7.44 [email protected]
8.  7.88 TipsterTrickster
9.  9.54 nickelcubes
10.  9.68 midnightcuberx
11.  10.39 smackbadatskewb
12.  10.65 Magdamini
13.  10.94 JoXCuber
14.  11.55 OriginalUsername
15.  11.59 Logan
16.  13.24 ProStar
17.  13.39 abunickabhi
18.  13.70 Elite_Cuber
19.  14.99 Luke Garrett
20.  17.13 Sean Hartman
21.  17.26 Trig0n
22.  17.75 YouCubing
23.  19.63 Mike Hughey
24.  20.20 fun at the joy
25.  21.44 MatsBergsten
26.  21.60 parkertrager
27.  21.69 MattP98
28.  22.02 MrKuba600
29.  22.75 Kit Clement
30.  26.58 dollarstorecubes
31.  27.19 BraydenTheCuber
32.  28.19 ichcubegern
33.  29.20 VIBE_ZT
34.  38.29 Valken
35.  44.22 RandomPerson84
36.  52.40 Jacck
37.  1:00.62 TheNoobCuber
38.  1:01.39 Fred Lang
39.  1:15.14 brad711
40.  DNF toinou06cubing
40.  DNF [email protected]
40.  DNF BenChristman1
40.  DNF Koen van Aller


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  22.87 daniel678
2.  23.55 sigalig
3.  28.27 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  31.74 Sean Hartman
5.  38.36 Keroma12
6.  50.11 Helmer Ewert
7.  50.39 YouCubing
8.  52.28 sqAree
9.  1:01.75 MattP98
10.  1:21.61 Kit Clement
11.  1:27.60 JoXCuber
12.  1:29.87 MatsBergsten
13.  1:42.65 dollarstorecubes
14.  1:45.80 thatkid
15.  1:52.28 fun at the joy
16.  2:07.50 brad711
17.  2:25.00 VIBE_ZT
18.  2:26.17 Khairur Rachim
19.  2:53.23 Jacck
20.  3:22.80 RyuKagamine
21.  3:38.13 MrKuba600
22.  3:58.53 trangium
23.  4:09.90 PingPongCuber
24.  4:33.80 BraydenTheCuber
25.  4:36.57 KingCanyon
26.  5:13.80 ProStar
27.  9:11.58 freshcuber.de
28.  DNF midnightcuberx
28.  DNF elimescube
28.  DNF ichcubegern
28.  DNF revaldoah
28.  DNF Fred Lang


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(5)
1.  4:05.70 Helmer Ewert
2.  6:09.45 Sean Hartman
3.  6:18.41 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  9:20.65 Jacck
5.  DNF PingPongCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  14:05.28 Sean Hartman
2.  20:59.72 Jacck
3.  25:03.16 brad711


Spoiler



4.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  53:09.06 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  63/69 60:00 sigalig
2.  17/17 26:56 paulcuber3
3.  5/5 21:20 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  4/5 23:58 MatsBergsten
5.  0/2 6:37 midnightcuberx
5.  5/21 56:51 Sean Hartman
5.  0/2 9:55 BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(110)
1.  10.28 Luke Garrett
2.  11.02 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.98 Elite_Cuber


Spoiler



4.  12.72 PixelWizard
5.  12.84 smackbadatskewb
6.  12.85 Ryan Wu
7.  12.93 WorldoBlocks
8.  12.95 parkertrager
9.  13.54 OriginalUsername
10.  13.75 thecubingwizard
11.  13.80 LYZ
11.  13.80 PratikKhannaSkewb
13.  13.87 tJardigradHe
14.  13.88 turtwig
15.  14.10 Dream Cubing
16.  14.17 Sean Hartman
17.  14.41 2017LAMB06
18.  14.65 Legomanz
19.  14.76 Coinman_
20.  14.84 NewoMinx
21.  15.08 jancsi02
22.  15.55 Magdamini
23.  15.63 dollarstorecubes
24.  15.81 camcuber
25.  16.19 jvier
26.  16.44 Kerry_Creech
26.  16.44 Cheng
28.  16.50 Samuel Kevin
29.  16.67 BradenTheMagician
30.  16.74 ichcubegern
31.  16.93 Michał Krasowski
32.  17.00 cuberkid10
33.  17.13 DhruvA
34.  17.19 JoXCuber
35.  17.20 typeman5
36.  17.24 abunickabhi
37.  17.27 Rubadcar
38.  17.29 wuque man
39.  17.54 MrKuba600
40.  17.76 NarenRameshB
41.  17.85 Shadowjockey
42.  17.87 yourmotherfly
43.  17.89 nickelcubes
44.  18.52 boroc226han
45.  18.55 sqAree
45.  18.55 fun at the joy
47.  18.71 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  19.12 Logan
49.  19.24 KrokosB
50.  19.26 midnightcuberx
51.  19.49 João Vinicius
52.  19.55 nikodem.rudy
53.  19.86 RandomPerson84
54.  20.92 mista
55.  20.98 YoAkshYo
56.  21.26 Liam Wadek
57.  21.39 mihnea3000
58.  21.42 DGCubes
59.  21.43 Antto Pitkänen
60.  21.63 begiuli65
61.  21.94 YouCubing
62.  22.08 xyzzy
63.  22.14 drpfisherman
64.  22.31 Sub1Hour
65.  23.30 ngmh
66.  23.58 TheNoobCuber
67.  23.61 remopihel
68.  23.95 revaldoah
69.  23.98 Parke187
70.  24.05 LoiteringCuber
71.  24.27 Fred Lang
72.  24.48 Valken
73.  24.68 bhoffman492
74.  24.81 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
75.  24.89 oliver sitja sichel
76.  24.99 Keenan Johnson
77.  26.28 abhijat
78.  26.51 d2polld
79.  26.81 KingCanyon
80.  26.83 Moreno van Rooijen
81.  26.96 MattP98
82.  26.97 M O
83.  27.04 [email protected]
84.  28.09 brad711
85.  28.20 Koen van Aller
86.  28.27 DesertWolf
87.  28.87 Comvat
88.  29.41 Robsurya
89.  30.97 SmallTownCuber
90.  31.02 trangium
91.  31.26 bennettstouder
92.  31.47 lumes2121
93.  32.15 Alea
94.  33.80 nms777
95.  34.51 Bogdan
96.  34.99 Petri Krzywacki
97.  35.20 freshcuber.de
98.  36.91 BraydenTheCuber
99.  37.54 VIBE_ZT
100.  41.80 toinou06cubing
101.  43.85 wearephamily1719
102.  46.18 Mike Hughey
103.  46.44 Sir E Brum
104.  46.50 SmartKucing
105.  49.71 ok cuber
106.  51.82 [email protected]
107.  57.61 tuga88
108.  1:03.36 Jacck
109.  2:33.21 MatsBergsten
110.  DNF riz3ndrr


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  32.72 OriginalUsername
2.  37.69 JoXCuber
3.  1:07.12 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:10.30 YouCubing
5.  1:14.27 midnightcuberx
6.  1:14.83 ichcubegern
7.  1:48.10 NarenRameshB
8.  5:52.17 BraydenTheCuber
9.  DNF Alexis1011


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  36.32 fun at the joy
2.  40.92 abunickabhi
3.  44.03 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  53.66 YouCubing
5.  1:02.29 JoXCuber
6.  1:46.59 MatsBergsten
7.  1:46.80 BraydenTheCuber
8.  1:52.76 [email protected]
9.  DNF Elite_Cuber
9.  DNF toinou06cubing


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)
1.  23.67 (22, 25, 24) Underwatercuber
2.  24.67 (22, 26, 26) WoowyBaby
3.  30.33 (34, 28, 29) João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  31.00 (31, 34, 28) davidr
5.  33.00 (35, 35, 29) mista
5.  33.00 (33, 34, 32) Bogdan
7.  36.00 (37, 38, 33) RyuKagamine
8.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 17) guusrs
8.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
8.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) TipsterTrickster
8.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 28) trangium
8.  DNF (30, DNF, DNF) fun at the joy
8.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) Alpha cuber
8.  DNF (56, 51, DNS) BraydenTheCuber
8.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) craccho
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) parkertrager


*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  36.35 cuberkid10
2.  37.02 Ryan Wu
3.  43.69 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  44.32 RileyN23
5.  49.24 Luke Garrett
6.  49.53 JoXCuber
7.  50.09 TipsterTrickster
8.  52.34 WorldoBlocks
9.  53.79 Dream Cubing
10.  54.02 parkertrager
11.  54.36 OriginalUsername
12.  55.03 Sean Hartman
13.  55.43 ichcubegern
14.  55.94 fun at the joy
15.  56.23 Valken
16.  56.47 dollarstorecubes
17.  57.94 Michał Krasowski
18.  58.17 RandomPerson84
19.  58.86 DGCubes
20.  59.17 abhijat
21.  59.31 BradenTheMagician
22.  59.61 smackbadatskewb
23.  59.93 nikodem.rudy
24.  1:01.84 YouCubing
25.  1:02.52 remopihel
26.  1:02.77 Legomanz
27.  1:03.02 begiuli65
28.  1:03.77 Fred Lang
29.  1:04.70 Utkarsh Ashar
30.  1:04.89 KrokosB
31.  1:05.18 Liam Wadek
32.  1:06.91 abunickabhi
33.  1:07.40 Keenan Johnson
34.  1:10.09 Antto Pitkänen
35.  1:10.84 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
36.  1:11.48 Cooki348
37.  1:12.52 drpfisherman
38.  1:16.08 mista
39.  1:17.02 oliver sitja sichel
40.  1:19.66 Parke187
41.  1:19.71 nms777
42.  1:24.05 toinou06cubing
43.  1:24.68 lumes2121
44.  1:25.31 VIBE_ZT
45.  1:26.97 brad711
46.  1:29.29 trangium
47.  1:30.03 NarenRameshB
48.  1:31.40 CaptainCuber
49.  1:36.04 KingCanyon
50.  1:43.83 Bogdan
51.  1:50.65 Sir E Brum
52.  1:50.96 wearephamily1719
53.  1:51.63 [email protected]
54.  1:52.76 One Wheel
55.  1:53.19 BraydenTheCuber
56.  2:23.29 skewbercuber
57.  2:31.77 NaterTater23
58.  3:05.02 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(37)
1.  1:46.29 cuberkid10
2.  1:55.08 JoXCuber
3.  1:56.28 WorldoBlocks


Spoiler



4.  1:58.50 OriginalUsername
5.  1:59.06 ichcubegern
6.  2:02.89 Valken
7.  2:06.47 Dream Cubing
8.  2:08.52 DGCubes
9.  2:09.72 KrokosB
10.  2:11.02 Luke Garrett
11.  2:11.92 Michał Krasowski
12.  2:17.32 Legomanz
13.  2:21.65 dollarstorecubes
14.  2:25.89 YouCubing
15.  2:26.56 BradenTheMagician
16.  2:26.87 fun at the joy
17.  2:29.76 abunickabhi
18.  2:36.77 nikodem.rudy
19.  2:37.81 Fred Lang
20.  2:45.70 begiuli65
21.  2:51.02 Liam Wadek
22.  2:51.30 abhijat
23.  2:52.20 RandomPerson84
24.  2:54.82 brad711
25.  3:03.24 Parke187
26.  3:22.26 Antto Pitkänen
27.  3:28.01 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
28.  3:32.44 BLCuber8
29.  3:33.63 VIBE_ZT
30.  3:45.49 lumes2121
31.  3:58.42 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  4:14.55 One Wheel
33.  4:14.98 BraydenTheCuber
34.  4:29.88 nms777
35.  4:52.98 toinou06cubing
36.  6:13.07 Sir E Brum
37.  6:48.14 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:27.68 cuberkid10
2.  3:52.43 ichcubegern
3.  4:01.84 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:06.43 JoXCuber
5.  4:25.30 WorldoBlocks
6.  4:30.44 dollarstorecubes
7.  4:34.51 KrokosB
8.  4:43.36 YouCubing
9.  5:11.13 abunickabhi
10.  5:24.96 fun at the joy
11.  5:36.20 Fred Lang
12.  6:02.45 brad711
13.  6:32.97 Antto Pitkänen
14.  7:50.62 VIBE_ZT
15.  8:25.18 One Wheel
16.  9:10.78 BraydenTheCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  7:07.91 ichcubegern
2.  7:11.09 JoXCuber
3.  7:22.46 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7:48.32 KrokosB
5.  8:06.12 dollarstorecubes
6.  8:09.22 WorldoBlocks
7.  9:41.01 YouCubing
8.  9:53.01 fun at the joy
9.  10:04.90 abunickabhi
10.  10:19.21 Fred Lang
11.  12:01.64 brad711
12.  12:14.04 Antto Pitkänen
13.  16:01.80 BraydenTheCuber


*Clock*(41)
1.  5.38 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.48 MartinN13
3.  6.18 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  6.50 Underwatercuber
5.  6.66 dollarstorecubes
6.  6.78 Sean Hartman
7.  7.05 Josh_
7.  7.05 MattP98
9.  7.14 YouCubing
10.  7.98 DesertWolf
11.  8.07 cuberkid10
12.  8.17 JoXCuber
13.  8.94 drpfisherman
14.  9.26 Magdamini
15.  9.27 redoxxy
16.  9.36 PixelWizard
17.  9.49 WorldoBlocks
18.  9.54 Luke Garrett
19.  9.89 BradenTheMagician
20.  10.19 NewoMinx
21.  10.57 50ph14
22.  10.74 mihnea3000
23.  11.15 OriginalUsername
24.  11.22 Parke187
25.  11.45 NarenRameshB
26.  12.58 VIBE_ZT
27.  12.89 revaldoah
28.  12.92 Michał Krasowski
29.  13.11 Fred Lang
30.  13.18 ichcubegern
31.  13.89 Isaac Latta
32.  14.74 fun at the joy
33.  21.93 [email protected]
34.  24.70 lumes2121
35.  24.99 BraydenTheCuber
36.  33.69 begiuli65
37.  35.93 abunickabhi
38.  52.96 MatsBergsten
39.  DNF Alpha cuber
39.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
39.  DNF Vim


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  42.64 Magdamini
2.  52.04 MegaminxMan
3.  53.01 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.20 Sean Hartman
5.  53.50 Khairur Rachim
6.  56.68 WorldoBlocks
7.  57.50 Luke Garrett
8.  59.28 OriginalUsername
9.  1:00.55 MrKuba600
10.  1:03.20 DhruvA
11.  1:03.37 Helmer Ewert
12.  1:05.87 wuque man
13.  1:06.14 parkertrager
14.  1:06.42 Dream Cubing
15.  1:06.52 Fred Lang
16.  1:06.96 YouCubing
17.  1:09.08 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:10.06 KrokosB
19.  1:10.15 BradyCubes08
20.  1:10.41 Cooki348
21.  1:10.72 Michał Krasowski
22.  1:12.65 JoXCuber
23.  1:14.62 ichcubegern
24.  1:19.53 begiuli65
25.  1:27.20 Logan
26.  1:28.36 Valken
27.  1:28.38 fun at the joy
28.  1:29.97 xyzzy
29.  1:34.03 Sub1Hour
30.  1:37.99 MattP98
31.  1:41.72 Alpha cuber
32.  1:43.15 abunickabhi
33.  1:43.59 Koen van Aller
34.  1:44.48 TheNoobCuber
35.  1:53.62 VIBE_ZT
36.  2:04.01 BraydenTheCuber
37.  2:05.91 Utkarsh Ashar
38.  2:17.00 Liam Wadek
39.  2:19.00 DesertWolf
40.  2:23.80 [email protected]
41.  2:25.04 Petri Krzywacki
42.  2:56.08 One Wheel
43.  3:01.37 toinou06cubing
44.  DNF mihnea3000
44.  DNF Abhi
44.  DNF skewbercuber


*Pyraminx*(101)
1.  2.27 parkertrager
2.  2.48 DGCubes
3.  2.51 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  2.58 Magdamini
5.  2.59 jason3141
6.  2.84 NarenRameshB
7.  2.86 tJardigradHe
8.  2.89 MrKuba600
9.  2.97 Awder
10.  2.99 Cooki348
10.  2.99 twoj_stary_pijany
12.  3.12 remopihel
13.  3.21 Ghost Cuber
14.  3.30 Rubadcar
15.  3.38 TipsterTrickster
16.  3.39 Abhi
17.  3.48 50ph14
18.  3.49 redoxxy
19.  3.51 Sean Hartman
20.  3.54 OriginalUsername
21.  3.59 Liam Wadek
22.  3.61 Cuz Red
23.  3.77 Trig0n
24.  3.79 Ryan Wu
25.  3.93 Cheng
25.  3.93 JoXCuber
27.  4.00 Logan
28.  4.04 MLGCubez
28.  4.04 smackbadatskewb
30.  4.29 Helmer Ewert
31.  4.39 BradenTheMagician
32.  4.43 AlphaCam625
33.  4.58 riz3ndrr
34.  4.59 Michał Krasowski
35.  4.64 NewoMinx
36.  4.69 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  4.75 ExultantCarn
38.  4.79 RileyN23
39.  4.82 João Vinicius
40.  4.84 YouCubing
41.  4.96 begiuli65
42.  5.00 bhoffman492
43.  5.20 WorldoBlocks
44.  5.38 KrokosB
45.  5.42 Luke Garrett
46.  5.45 UnknownCanvas
46.  5.45 CaptainCuber
48.  5.58 Parke187
49.  5.61 cuberkid10
50.  5.81 VIBE_ZT
51.  5.89 TheNoobCuber
52.  5.91 dollarstorecubes
53.  6.08 mihnea3000
53.  6.08 DesertWolf
55.  6.10 nickelcubes
56.  6.11 Keenan Johnson
57.  6.20 fun at the joy
58.  6.26 MattP98
59.  6.33 LoiteringCuber
60.  6.38 nikodem.rudy
61.  6.39 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
62.  6.44 Dream Cubing
63.  6.66 [email protected]
64.  6.76 LYZ
65.  6.78 midnightcuberx
66.  6.82 ichcubegern
67.  6.91 Antto Pitkänen
68.  6.99 Sub1Hour
69.  7.42 wearephamily1719
70.  7.47 BraydenTheCuber
71.  7.56 Rollercoasterben
72.  7.61 Koen van Aller
73.  7.66 jvier
74.  7.79 BleachedTurtle
75.  7.94 SmallTownCuber
76.  7.97 CrispyCubing
77.  8.10 Underwatercuber
78.  8.22 skewbercuber
79.  8.54 Fred Lang
80.  8.99 PingPongCuber
81.  9.10 abunickabhi
82.  9.20 Bogdan
83.  9.49 oliver sitja sichel
84.  9.58 drpfisherman
85.  10.01 Alpha cuber
86.  10.09 BenChristman1
87.  10.25 MJCuber05
88.  11.21 ok cuber
89.  12.05 NaterTater23
90.  12.50 brad711
90.  12.50 Master_Disaster
90.  12.50 sporteisvogel
93.  12.51 d2polld
94.  12.70 toinou06cubing
95.  12.87 KingCanyon
96.  12.96 lumes2121
97.  13.52 [email protected]
98.  14.43 Jacck
99.  14.95 Cubing Box
100.  16.49 tuga88
101.  30.15 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(75)
1.  6.29 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.58 JackPfeifer
3.  7.68 Helmer Ewert


Spoiler



4.  8.53 PokeCubes
5.  9.83 thecubingwizard
6.  10.21 DesertWolf
7.  10.36 Shadowjockey
8.  10.77 TipsterTrickster
9.  12.04 AlphaCam625
10.  12.10 NewoMinx
11.  12.12 YouCubing
12.  12.13 cuberkid10
13.  12.37 Sean Hartman
14.  12.55 Sub1Hour
15.  13.60 Magdamini
16.  13.96 JoXCuber
17.  14.05 tJardigradHe
18.  14.18 MrKuba600
19.  14.30 trav1
20.  14.70 BradenTheMagician
21.  14.92 ichcubegern
22.  15.02 sigalig
23.  15.15 Ryan Wu
24.  15.28 Rollercoasterben
25.  15.37 smackbadatskewb
26.  15.42 parkertrager
27.  15.63 RileyN23
28.  16.31 boroc226han
29.  16.43 remopihel
30.  16.76 WorldoBlocks
31.  16.97 Logan
32.  17.68 OriginalUsername
33.  17.69 MCuber
33.  17.69 PixelWizard
35.  17.75 redoxxy
36.  17.94 Luke Garrett
37.  18.85 DGCubes
38.  18.88 nickelcubes
39.  18.96 Keenan Johnson
40.  20.03 MattP98
41.  20.58 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
42.  20.79 Antto Pitkänen
43.  20.91 NarenRameshB
44.  21.26 midnightcuberx
45.  21.35 Comvat
46.  21.85 VIBE_ZT
47.  22.03 TheNoobCuber
48.  22.45 LYZ
49.  22.55 KrokosB
50.  23.34 João Vinicius
51.  23.56 bhoffman492
52.  24.61 jvier
53.  26.72 fun at the joy
54.  28.15 Valken
55.  28.54 abhijat
56.  28.61 BleachedTurtle
57.  28.97 typeman5
58.  29.88 Fred Lang
59.  30.63 BraydenTheCuber
60.  30.86 50ph14
61.  31.29 dollarstorecubes
62.  31.87 mihnea3000
63.  33.20 lumes2121
64.  34.13 brad711
65.  34.42 Parke187
66.  34.85 Alpha cuber
67.  38.30 begiuli65
68.  39.80 Liam Wadek
69.  41.74 PingPongCuber
70.  43.70 Alea
71.  44.37 SmallTownCuber
72.  45.97 Bogdan
73.  51.67 Moreno van Rooijen
74.  1:25.60 MEF227
75.  1:28.77 MJCuber05


*Skewb*(87)
1.  2.17 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.34 BradyCubes08
3.  2.83 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  2.96 Rubadcar
5.  3.00 Isaac Latta
6.  3.08 JackPfeifer
7.  3.31 RileyN23
8.  3.40 JO Cubing
9.  3.59 Michał Krasowski
10.  3.64 bhoffman492
11.  3.82 parkertrager
12.  3.83 Elite_Cuber
13.  3.91 Magdamini
14.  3.97 MrKuba600
15.  4.06 TipsterTrickster
16.  4.19 NewoMinx
17.  4.34 Ryan Wu
18.  4.40 N4Cubing
19.  4.44 Legomanz
20.  4.46 João Vinicius
21.  4.65 Sean Hartman
22.  4.66 tJardigradHe
23.  4.67 smackbadatskewb
23.  4.67 remopihel
25.  4.73 YouCubing
26.  4.76 Antto Pitkänen
27.  4.79 OriginalUsername
28.  4.92 Luke Garrett
29.  4.99 thecubingwizard
30.  5.27 DhruvA
30.  5.27 Logan
32.  5.32 Dream Cubing
33.  5.53 VIBE_ZT
34.  5.60 DesertWolf
35.  5.61 d2polld
35.  5.61 ichcubegern
37.  5.96 BradenTheMagician
38.  6.05 LYZ
39.  6.06 AlphaCam625
40.  6.11 KrokosB
41.  6.14 Trig0n
42.  6.15 boroc226han
43.  6.17 mihnea3000
44.  6.18 jason3141
45.  6.22 MattP98
46.  6.29 Parke187
47.  6.35 Helmer Ewert
48.  6.38 cuberkid10
49.  6.50 WorldoBlocks
50.  6.53 DGCubes
51.  6.76 NarenRameshB
52.  6.86 Sub1Hour
53.  7.12 fun at the joy
54.  7.72 midnightcuberx
55.  7.74 nickelcubes
56.  7.82 oliver sitja sichel
57.  7.83 BleachedTurtle
58.  8.04 skewbercuber
59.  8.28 dollarstorecubes
60.  8.62 Fred Lang
61.  8.77 JoXCuber
62.  8.86 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
63.  8.91 Keenan Johnson
64.  8.99 lumes2121
65.  9.20 PingPongCuber
66.  9.31 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  9.51 [email protected]
68.  9.55 brad711
69.  9.64 BraydenTheCuber
70.  9.66 Comvat
71.  9.85 KingCanyon
72.  10.00 abunickabhi
73.  10.36 MJCuber05
74.  10.47 Bogdan
75.  10.54 toinou06cubing
76.  10.68 nikodem.rudy
77.  10.73 wearephamily1719
78.  11.00 Alea
79.  11.80 begiuli65
80.  11.99 Underwatercuber
81.  13.16 Koen van Aller
82.  14.74 Master_Disaster
83.  15.96 ok cuber
84.  16.29 BenChristman1
85.  16.87 NaterTater23
86.  17.53 Jacck
87.  21.16 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  19.82 NewoMinx
2.  22.20 bhoffman492
3.  26.52 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  28.77 Antto Pitkänen
5.  30.79 MrKuba600
6.  35.00 YouCubing
7.  36.70 Sub1Hour
8.  36.78 dollarstorecubes
9.  37.97 WorldoBlocks
10.  37.98 begiuli65
11.  38.15 JoXCuber
12.  39.67 Luke Garrett
13.  41.31 VIBE_ZT
14.  42.19 KrokosB
15.  52.52 Alpha cuber
16.  54.19 [email protected]
17.  1:19.82 BraydenTheCuber
18.  4:11.41 MatsBergsten
19.  DNF DGCubes


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  3:57.52 WorldoBlocks
2.  3:58.28 Luke Garrett
3.  4:04.47 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:10.16 Michał Krasowski
5.  4:25.72 JoXCuber
6.  4:41.46 YouCubing
7.  4:45.67 TipsterTrickster
8.  5:03.79 dollarstorecubes
9.  5:23.02 boroc226han
10.  5:31.23 abhijat
11.  6:16.37 Sub1Hour
12.  6:25.48 Fred Lang
13.  6:27.09 fun at the joy
14.  6:39.35 begiuli65
15.  6:41.16 abunickabhi
16.  7:58.69 VIBE_ZT
17.  8:07.41 brad711
18.  8:38.58 BraydenTheCuber


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  7.95 dollarstorecubes
2.  12.59 DGCubes
3.  15.99 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  16.19 BMcCl1
5.  16.59 WorldoBlocks
6.  17.05 drpfisherman
7.  17.46 Sean Hartman
8.  17.69 OriginalUsername
9.  17.88 JoXCuber
10.  17.92 ichcubegern
11.  18.17 VIBE_ZT
12.  18.32 YouCubing
13.  20.09 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
14.  20.93 xyzzy
15.  24.65 BleachedTurtle
16.  27.94 Alea
17.  28.66 BenChristman1
18.  31.07 BraydenTheCuber


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  32.86 DGCubes
2.  33.75 Kit Clement
3.  35.36 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  43.56 YouCubing
5.  46.00 VIBE_ZT
6.  47.16 BleachedTurtle
7.  54.25 dollarstorecubes
8.  1:02.94 UnknownCanvas
9.  1:29.52 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(19)
1.  6.60 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.91 dphdmn
3.  7.98 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4.  11.24 YouCubing
5.  12.68 dollarstorecubes
6.  13.09 cuberkid10
7.  19.51 BradenTheMagician
8.  19.53 PingPongCuber
9.  20.01 lumes2121
10.  22.27 Sean Hartman
11.  25.36 Bogdan
12.  25.91 drpfisherman
13.  27.18 2017LAMB06
14.  27.34 ichcubegern
15.  31.38 freshcuber.de
16.  39.78 DGCubes
17.  57.09 abunickabhi
18.  1:30.77 MatsBergsten
19.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  47.28 Bogdan
2.  50.14 trangium
3.  55.59 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  56.66 Fred Lang
5.  DNF Kit Clement
5.  DNF fun at the joy
5.  DNF NarenRameshB


*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  21.53 nickelcubes
2.  25.65 ichcubegern
3.  29.28 Valken


Spoiler



4.  29.61 BradenTheMagician
5.  43.10 YouCubing
6.  51.04 MattP98
7.  53.79 dollarstorecubes
8.  56.12 DGCubes
9.  1:01.01 VIBE_ZT
10.  1:09.32 BenChristman1
11.  1:10.65 fun at the joy
12.  1:17.26 Antto Pitkänen
13.  1:24.57 drpfisherman
14.  1:48.39 Luke Garrett
15.  2:05.33 skewbercuber
16.  2:23.36 abunickabhi
17.  5:17.98 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(7)
1.  3:05.27 YouCubing
2.  3:19.42 Kit Clement
3.  3:37.86 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  3:41.39 ichcubegern
5.  5:31.41 VIBE_ZT
6.  5:59.26 Mike Hughey
7.  7:41.66 Jacck



*Contest results*(198)
1.  1118 Sean Hartman
2.  1098 OriginalUsername
3.  1045 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  979 YouCubing
5.  965 Michał Krasowski
6.  959 ichcubegern
7.  957 Luke Garrett
8.  929 cuberkid10
9.  927 WorldoBlocks
10.  912 Magdamini
11.  905 dollarstorecubes
12.  881 Ryan Wu
13.  840 parkertrager
14.  838 MrKuba600
15.  809 Dream Cubing
16.  808 fun at the joy
17.  774 DGCubes
18.  771 NewoMinx
19.  767 BradenTheMagician
20.  755 smackbadatskewb
21.  754 TipsterTrickster
22.  725 Khairur Rachim
23.  704 Legomanz
24.  693 thecubingwizard
25.  685 tJardigradHe
26.  677 RileyN23
27.  671 Rubadcar
28.  661 Logan
29.  644 jancsi02
30.  640 NarenRameshB
31.  621 Fred Lang
32.  605 abunickabhi
33.  596 KrokosB
34.  593 LYZ
35.  591 Liam Wadek
36.  590 Valken
37.  576 remopihel
38.  568 Antto Pitkänen
39.  567 PixelWizard
40.  565 mihnea3000
41.  563 Shadowjockey
42.  552 Helmer Ewert
43.  551 João Vinicius
44.  549 MattP98
45.  543 Sub1Hour
46.  519 begiuli65
47.  492 VIBE_ZT
48.  491 Elite_Cuber
49.  490 DhruvA
50.  483 Keenan Johnson
51.  482 nickelcubes
52.  473 midnightcuberx
53.  471 Parke187
54.  466 DesertWolf
55.  462 nikodem.rudy
56.  461 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
57.  453 Kerry_Creech
58.  450 Utkarsh Ashar
59.  444 BraydenTheCuber
60.  436 wuque man
61.  435 jvier
62.  427 riz3ndrr
63.  422 AlphaCam625
64.  417 boroc226han
65.  416 bhoffman492
66.  406 TheNoobCuber
67.  405 abhijat
68.  394 drpfisherman
69.  389 brad711
70.  381 Trig0n
71.  373 mista
72.  372 sigalig
73.  369 RandomPerson84
74.  365 BleachedTurtle
75.  361 Isaac Latta
76.  356 camcuber
77.  347 oliver sitja sichel
78.  346 ExultantCarn
79.  340 PratikKhannaSkewb
80.  332 redoxxy
81.  318 Coinman_
82.  310 lumes2121
83.  307 Varun Mohanraj
84.  298 xyzzy
85.  295 Cooki348
86.  294 JackPfeifer
87.  286 trav1
88.  285 KingCanyon
89.  284 d2polld
90.  274 2017LAMB06
91.  265 Koen van Aller
92.  261 Rollercoasterben
93.  251 turtwig
94.  244 Underwatercuber
95.  242 BradyCubes08
96.  234 [email protected]
97.  231 PingPongCuber
97.  231 Cheng
99.  226 [email protected]
99.  226 revaldoah
101.  224 jason3141
102.  217 20luky3
103.  213 Samuel Kevin
104.  212 MLGCubez
105.  208 Bogdan
106.  206 trangium
107.  204 yourmotherfly
108.  203 typeman5
109.  200 MatsBergsten
110.  198 colegemuth
111.  194 Cuz Red
112.  193 CaptainCuber
113.  191 Jacck
114.  184 Manatee 10235
114.  184 [email protected]
116.  181 Abhi
117.  180 bennettstouder
117.  180 Alpha cuber
119.  179 paulcuber3
120.  178 Alea
121.  176 wearephamily1719
122.  175 50ph14
123.  173 toinou06cubing
124.  170 UnknownCanvas
125.  167 Aadil- ali
126.  159 elimescube
127.  155 Sir E Brum
128.  153 thatkid
128.  153 Kit Clement
130.  148 Comvat
131.  144 Awder
131.  144 nms777
131.  144 MegaminxMan
134.  142 Moreno van Rooijen
135.  140 SmallTownCuber
136.  134 ProStar
136.  134 Ghost Cuber
136.  134 skewbercuber
139.  133 YoAkshYo
140.  130 asacuber
141.  127 John Benwell
142.  126 ngmh
143.  124 TomTheCuber101
143.  124 InlandEmpireCuber
145.  122 LoiteringCuber
146.  120 sqAree
147.  118 Keroma12
148.  112 One Wheel
149.  106 topppits
149.  106 Petri Krzywacki
149.  106 BMcCl1
152.  100 MCuber
152.  100 Torch
154.  97 V.Kochergin
155.  94 BenChristman1
156.  93 twoj_stary_pijany
157.  90 M O
158.  82 freshcuber.de
158.  82 JO Cubing
160.  80 Mike Hughey
161.  79 BLCuber8
161.  79 Alexis1011
163.  76 PokeCubes
164.  75 NaterTater23
165.  72 N4Cubing
165.  72 Jmuncuber
167.  71 HKspeed.com
168.  68 Robsurya
169.  66 Master_Disaster
170.  65 CrispyCubing
170.  65 SmartKucing
172.  62 sporteisvogel
173.  57 ok cuber
174.  52 Lvl9001Wizard
175.  51 G0ingInsqne
176.  47 MJCuber05
177.  42 MartinN13
178.  41 RyuKagamine
178.  41 Dr.Cubic
180.  40 daniel678
181.  39 MEF227
182.  37 Josh_
182.  37 MarkA64
184.  36 tuga88
185.  35 Brayden Gilland
186.  31 Insert---Name
186.  31 MJS Cubing
188.  25 WoowyBaby
189.  24 Janice_leslie
190.  23 davidr
191.  22 Ben Whitmore
192.  21 dphdmn
193.  20 Osipov Aleksander
194.  19 guusrs
195.  13 Vim
196.  12 craccho
197.  11 Cubing Box
198.  4 astronomize


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2020)

198 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 192!

That means our winner this week is *dphdmn!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

